# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Installion de ColdFusion 8.1 sous Linux

## beaugosse

La dernire installation effectue sous Linux-debian-sarge (il a quelques annes) concernait la version  5 de coldfusion. Ctait assez galre !   Aprs avoir supprim cette ancienne version oprationnelle en production, jai install ce week-end la version 8.1 pour Unix (version trial entreprise tlcharge du site adobe)  sans difficult. Jai ram un peu au niveau de ladministration (outil  coldfusion adminstrator ). Les explications fournies sont sommaires et la documentation peu claire.  Jai ainsi configur un accs  Mysql ( slection u  connector JDBC  dans la liste propose de  MYSQL(4/5) et paramtr ainsi  avec  cet outil dadministration une base MySQL (existante et oprationnelle, dnomme csif dans ce qui suit) . *La validation du paramtrage indique que coldfusion sest bien connect  cette base.  Pour tester jai intgr dans le serveur une application  test.cfm  .* 
Le fichier Application.cfm (mis dans le mme rpertoire que test.cfm) comporte les  lignes suivantes (recopie du code fonctionnant sous CF 5 ):

<cfapplication name="CSIF" 
clientmanagement="Yes" 
sessionmanagement="Yes" sessiontimeout="#CreateTimeSpan(0,1,30,0)#">

<!--- Base du site CSIF--->
<cfparam Name="Attributes.dsn" default="csif">
*Code de  test.cfm  :*

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Document sans titre</title>
</head>

*<!--- vrification que le serveur coldfusion reconnat le contenu de lattribut #attribute.dsn# --->*
<cfoutput>
base= "#attributes.dsn#"
</cfoutput>

<cfquery name="select_user" datasource= "#attributes.dsn#">
select * from user 
</cfquery>

<cfoutput query="select_user"> 
  #Nom_user#
</cfoutput>
<body>
</body>
</html>

*Rsultat : le serveur coldfusion  interprte correctement le paramtre #attributes.dsn# mais affiche le message derreur suivant :*
Error Occurred While Processing Request
Error Diagnostic Information
ODBC Error Code = IM002 (Data source not found and no default driver specified) 
[MERANT][ODBC lib] Data source 'CSIF' not found and no default driver specifiedQuestion  pour la quelle je sollicite les lumires des membres du forum :
A priori puisque ladministrateur de Codfusion indique quil se connecte bien  la base de donnee  CSIF  et que le serveur CF affiche le paramtre de test #attributes.dsn# le pb est sans doute li  lappel, par lapplicatif,  dun fichier de lancienne configuration qui trane je ne sais o  (recherche dun driver ODBC ?)  et/ou quil faut programmer diffremment le fichier  de configuration et/ou autre chose qui mchappe compltement. Merci davance si vous pouvez me sortir du bourbier. Une fois ce Pb rsolu jenvisage de faire un document de synthse et le mettre  la disposition du forum.

----------


## cchevalier72

Bonjour a mon avis, le code n'est pas en cause effectivement. J'ai install 2version de CF en Linux.

Comme a, je dirais que le problme doit ce situer dans le connecteur MySQL quelle est l'URL JDBC que tu as ? Comme cela  vu de nez le problme est que tu n'est pas sur la bonne BD tu te connecte bien avec ton user ce qui te permet de valider la connexion avec l'administration, mais tu n'est pas sur le bonne BD. Tu peux ajouter l'URL de connexion JDBC si aprs sans trahir des secrets ?

Par exemple : 

```

```

----------


## beaugosse

Effectivement c'tait de ce cot l qu'il fallait lorgner. Nous avons rsolu le Pb en nous penchant dans la doc d'Adobe. Il faut effectivement paramtrer un connector en crivant un scrip adahoc afin qu'apache soit inform de nos intentions. Merci  notre chevalier. J'ai l'intention de faire une petite note sur l'insattalion et en faire bnficier la communaut.   ::D:

----------

